# Parallel zu schrägem/rutschigem Hang fahren



## DiaryOfDreams (17. Dezember 2012)

Hi.

Kennt jemand Videos/Erklärungen/Tipps wie man sich am besten auf dem Rad hält (bzw. das Rad legt) wenn man an einem schrägen Hang entlang fährt der auch noch rutschig/feucht ist? Also nicht den Hang runter sondern daran entlang. Ich hoffe ihr wisst was gemeint ist. Muss ich das Rad dann unter mir möglichst gerade halten? Wobei ich meistens geneigt bin das Rad etwas zum Hang hin zu kippen - zumal der Weg noch wie eine lang gezogene Rechtskurve verläuft...ich finde sowas äusserst schwierig zu fahren und habe die ganze zeit das Gefühl abzurutschen. Gemerkt habe ich schon dass es sicherer ist das Rad laufen zu lassen, auch wenn ich da mit meinem Kopf noch in Konflikt stehe der mir andauernd rät zu bremsen.


----------



## banane_2.0 (17. Dezember 2012)

Hi Diary!

Hab leider kein Video für dich =(   aber, ...war gestern mit der gleichen Situation konfrontiert. Der "Trail" den ich fahren wollte war aufgrund der Witterung und Bodenbeschaffenheit (rutschige Wiese mit langem Gras) sehr rutschig.
Das Rad laufen lassen ist sicher eine Variante. Die Frage ist nur: wie schnell bzw. kommst du damit überhaupt vom Fleck? Ich bin mit meinem Vorderrad eher etwas aufwärts gefahren. Das hat mit meinem Allmountain sehr gut geklappt. Meine Kumpels mit Hardtail hatten da schon eher Probleme.
Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere hab ich versucht das Bike möglichst gerade zu halten - bis aufs aufwärts fahren.

Ich hoff dir hilft's.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiaryOfDreams (17. Dezember 2012)

@Banane Ja, ich denke auch dass es am meisten Sinn macht das Rad möglichst aufrecht zu halten. Werde an besagtem Hang dieses Jahr bestimmt nochmal üben können - hoffe es klappt dann einigermaßen - leider fahre ich da auf einem relativ vorgegebenen Weg, kann also nicht immerzu leicht bergauf fahren. Trotzdem Danke.


----------



## jan84 (17. Dezember 2012)

Laufen lassen, möglichst wenig Bremsen. Wie ichs Rad halt bzw. lege ist bisschen vom Reifen, der Neigung und davon in wieweit man "handeln" (Wurzeln überspringen oÄ) muss abhängig. Ich habs meisten gerade oder zum Hang gelegt. 
Das wichtigste ist locker zu sein und keine Angst-(Schleif)-Bremsungen. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (17. Dezember 2012)

@Jan: Tja, das ist noch das Problem, ich bremse noch zuviel, das weiß ich auch - werde aber wie gesagt noch dieses Jahr versuchen wieder zu dem Hang zu kommen und weiter zu üben.


----------



## jan84 (17. Dezember 2012)

Is dann wirklich nurnoch reine Kopfsache. Hab da auch recht lange für gebraucht, mittlerweile klappts aber meistens gut .


----------



## Marc B (17. Dezember 2012)

Ist hier mit drinnen: *http://www.bike-magazin.de/fitness/fahrtechnik/trail-fahrtechnik/a13443.html*

Unter "_Schräghang: So greift der Reifen auch auf nassen Schrägen._"

Hab das Heft, online kann man es noch downloaden.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Eisbein (18. Dezember 2012)

als guten tip hätte ich vll. noch: Das pedal, welches zum tal zeigt unten haben. Wie bei guter kurventechnik auch.
Hat auch den vorteil, dass man das risiko hängenzubleiben (mit dem fuß/pedal auf der bergseite) minimiert.


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (18. Dezember 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> als guten tip hätte ich vll. noch: Das pedal, welches zum tal zeigt unten haben. Wie bei guter kurventechnik auch.
> Hat auch den vorteil, dass man das risiko hängenzubleiben (mit dem fuß/pedal auf der bergseite) minimiert.



Danke. Wollte gerade erst schreiben dass das wohl logisch ist, aber wenn man eh schon nervös ist und mit Problemen kämpft macht man sowas ja doch gerne falsch, werde aber verscuhen nächstes Mal darauf gezielt zu achten. 

 @Marc B.: Danke für den Tip, aber leider kostet das direkt mal 2,50 für den Download - das ist mir jetzt ehrlich gesagt zu blöd wegen 'ner kleinen Unsicherheit die letzten Endes vor allem durch Übung beseitigt werden kann Geld auszugeben.  Trotzdem Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## OWL_Biker (31. Dezember 2012)

Hatte hier die gleiche Situation: Mein gemütlicher Feierabend Trail kurz vor Ende der Tour wird plötzlich zur Tortur. 
Der Weg ist ebenfall schräg, derzeit ganz feucht und nahezu unbefahren, so dass auch alles noch schön glatt ist. Mit Laufen lassen ist (zumindest bei mir) nicht, da alle 10 bis 20 m eine oder mehrere kleine Wurzelpassagen kommen, die ich ebenfalls ruhiger angehen will/muss. Wenn ich da dann drüber krüppel, dann rutsch ich auf der Erde dahinter weg wie auf Eis. Selbst wenn ich dann den Fuß auf den Boden stelle rutsche ich noch...

Habt ihr Tipps?
Oder ist der wirklich nicht fahrbar bei den Verhältnissen?

Viele Grüße
Fabian


----------



## Firestarter2 (13. März 2013)

Wenn Du Dich auf einer Höhenlinie am Berg bewegst (also nicht Up-/Downhill) solltest Du die bergabwärts-seitige Raste mit Deinem vollen Gewicht belasten, damit sich die Stollen mit dem Untergrund verzahnen können und das Gewicht ansonsten neutral zwischen den Rädern belassen, damit Du schneller reagieren kannst - sobald Du bergauf oder -ab fährst, dann entsprechend wieder nach vorne oder hinten das Gewicht verlagern...

Bilder/Videos wären jetzt einfacher verständlich, sorry...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolkid (13. März 2013)

Firestarter2 schrieb:


> ... die bergabwärts-seitige Raste ...


Das kenne ich nicht. Was ist das?


----------



## Allrider (13. März 2013)

Ein Verwandter von mir fährt Trial mit Motorrad die machen das auch so, das sie die Bergabwärts zeigende Raste belasten, auf dem Bild kann man es vielleicht erkennen, was gemeint ist.


----------



## on any sunday (14. März 2013)

Talseitige Raste ist eindeutiger.


----------



## LaunSamReider (16. März 2013)

Hier ein Video, leider nur ganz kurzer Ausschnitt, dafür ist der Rest auch sehr nett zum ansehen =)

Ab ca 0:20 min.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVarDBb199M"]Cedric Gracia - YouTube[/nomedia]

lg^^


----------



## Sanke (16. März 2013)

LaunSamReider schrieb:


> Hier ein Video, leider nur ganz kurzer Ausschnitt, dafür ist der Rest auch sehr nett zum ansehen =)
> 
> Ab ca 0:20 min.
> 
> ...



Perfekt


----------



## janisj (8. April 2013)

Firestarter2 schrieb:


> .. solltest Du die bergabwärts-seitige Raste mit Deinem vollen Gewicht belasten, damit sich die Stollen mit dem Untergrund verzahnen können .....
> 
> ....damit Du schneller reagieren kannst....



Das Rad wird immer mit dem vollen Gewicht belastet, wir leben nicht aufm Mond. Es geht halt nicht anders, egal in welche Stellung man auf den Pedalen steht.

...aber fürs Radführung, Gleichgewicht und Reaktion ist es wohl wichtig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

